# how much light for live rock?



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

A guys just wondering how much light do i need to keep some live rock alive i got 130w of 10,000°K and 130w of Actinic is this not good to keep live rock and dose base rock turn to live rock thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

"live rock" is referring to cured and established rock, with pods, and bacteria living in it, when those things "move into" base rock it becomes "live"... so yes, base rock eventually turns into live rock! and there is no lighting requirement for keeping rocks... its just a rock that things will grow onto, like coraline algae, sponges, tube worms etc... some of those things and live corals on the other hand have lighting requirements.... so with the correct lighting spectrums, things will obviously grow faster if light is abundant, but that can include bad algae and things you dont want...

You dont actually need light to keep rock alive, just water, and a powerhead really...


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> "live rock" is referring to cured and established rock, with pods, and bacteria living in it, when those things "move into" base rock it becomes "live"... so yes, base rock eventually turns into live rock! and there is no lighting requirement for keeping rocks... its just a rock that things will grow onto, like coraline algae, sponges, tube worms etc... some of those things and live corals on the other hand have lighting requirements.... so with the correct lighting spectrums, things will obviously grow faster if light is abundant, but that can include bad algae and things you dont want...
> 
> You dont actually need light to keep rock alive, just water, and a powerhead really...


cool man all pick some up. but that sh*t is a lot of money


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> "live rock" is referring to cured and established rock, with pods, and bacteria living in it, when those things "move into" base rock it becomes "live"... so yes, base rock eventually turns into live rock! and there is no lighting requirement for keeping rocks... its just a rock that things will grow onto, like coraline algae, sponges, tube worms etc... some of those things and live corals on the other hand have lighting requirements.... so with the correct lighting spectrums, things will obviously grow faster if light is abundant, but that can include bad algae and things you dont want...
> 
> You dont actually need light to keep rock alive, just water, and a powerhead really...


cool man all pick some up. but that sh*t is a lot of money
[/quote]

Try having to find 350lbs for the display and 150+lbs of rubble for your sump... then we will talk "expensive"









I would just buy 75% dry rock, and 25% "live" rock if your tank is new and you are waiting the proper few months to add anything... by then it will be seeded and grown over with your first algae blooms


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> "live rock" is referring to cured and established rock, with pods, and bacteria living in it, when those things "move into" base rock it becomes "live"... so yes, base rock eventually turns into live rock! and there is no lighting requirement for keeping rocks... its just a rock that things will grow onto, like coraline algae, sponges, tube worms etc... some of those things and live corals on the other hand have lighting requirements.... so with the correct lighting spectrums, things will obviously grow faster if light is abundant, but that can include bad algae and things you dont want...
> 
> You dont actually need light to keep rock alive, just water, and a powerhead really...


cool man all pick some up. but that sh*t is a lot of money
[/quote]

Try having to find 350lbs for the display and 150+lbs of rubble for your sump... then we will talk "expensive"









I would just buy 75% dry rock, and 25% "live" rock if your tank is new and you are waiting the proper few months to add anything... by then it will be seeded and grown over with your first algae blooms
[/quote]

i saw your tank its sick dude you probably spent a lot of $ but it looks nice good job . a but i thought you have to have a lot of light for the bugs that live in the live rock to stay alive


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> "live rock" is referring to cured and established rock, with pods, and bacteria living in it, when those things "move into" base rock it becomes "live"... so yes, base rock eventually turns into live rock! and there is no lighting requirement for keeping rocks... its just a rock that things will grow onto, like coraline algae, sponges, tube worms etc... some of those things and live corals on the other hand have lighting requirements.... so with the correct lighting spectrums, things will obviously grow faster if light is abundant, but that can include bad algae and things you dont want...
> 
> You dont actually need light to keep rock alive, just water, and a powerhead really...


cool man all pick some up. but that sh*t is a lot of money
[/quote]

Try having to find 350lbs for the display and 150+lbs of rubble for your sump... then we will talk "expensive"









I would just buy 75% dry rock, and 25% "live" rock if your tank is new and you are waiting the proper few months to add anything... by then it will be seeded and grown over with your first algae blooms
[/quote]

i saw your tank its sick dude you probably spent a lot of $ but it looks nice good job . a but i thought you have to have a lot of light for the bugs that live in the live rock to stay alive
[/quote]

Thanks for the compliment! Negative, my pods and critters only come out at night anyways... Like i said, in a dark garbage can full of water and a powerhead are about the only requirements for the rock and "bugs"... the coraline algae, and things that will begin to grow on your rocks after time will benefit from stronger lighting, but it isnt necessary... you would be way better off spending more money on a skimmer, than a good lighting system right off the bat. intense lighting is really only necessary when you get into corals and such, otherwise its purely cosmetic!


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> "live rock" is referring to cured and established rock, with pods, and bacteria living in it, when those things "move into" base rock it becomes "live"... so yes, base rock eventually turns into live rock! and there is no lighting requirement for keeping rocks... its just a rock that things will grow onto, like coraline algae, sponges, tube worms etc... some of those things and live corals on the other hand have lighting requirements.... so with the correct lighting spectrums, things will obviously grow faster if light is abundant, but that can include bad algae and things you dont want...
> 
> You dont actually need light to keep rock alive, just water, and a powerhead really...


cool man all pick some up. but that sh*t is a lot of money
[/quote]

Try having to find 350lbs for the display and 150+lbs of rubble for your sump... then we will talk "expensive"









I would just buy 75% dry rock, and 25% "live" rock if your tank is new and you are waiting the proper few months to add anything... by then it will be seeded and grown over with your first algae blooms
[/quote]

i saw your tank its sick dude you probably spent a lot of $ but it looks nice good job . a but i thought you have to have a lot of light for the bugs that live in the live rock to stay alive
[/quote]

Thanks for the compliment! Negative, my pods and critters only come out at night anyways... Like i said, in a dark garbage can full of water and a powerhead are about the only requirements for the rock and "bugs"... the coraline algae, and things that will begin to grow on your rocks after time will benefit from stronger lighting, but it isnt necessary... you would be way better off spending more money on a skimmer, than a good lighting system right off the bat. intense lighting is really only necessary when you get into corals and such, otherwise its purely cosmetic!
[/quote]

ok cool i got some live rock now its purple,black and white and some red. how do i now if the rock dies does it turn black. and how do i put a pic on this site of my tank


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

getin dachopuh said:


> "live rock" is referring to cured and established rock, with pods, and bacteria living in it, when those things "move into" base rock it becomes "live"... so yes, base rock eventually turns into live rock! and there is no lighting requirement for keeping rocks... its just a rock that things will grow onto, like coraline algae, sponges, tube worms etc... some of those things and live corals on the other hand have lighting requirements.... so with the correct lighting spectrums, things will obviously grow faster if light is abundant, but that can include bad algae and things you dont want...
> 
> You dont actually need light to keep rock alive, just water, and a powerhead really...


cool man all pick some up. but that sh*t is a lot of money
[/quote]

Try having to find 350lbs for the display and 150+lbs of rubble for your sump... then we will talk "expensive"









I would just buy 75% dry rock, and 25% "live" rock if your tank is new and you are waiting the proper few months to add anything... by then it will be seeded and grown over with your first algae blooms
[/quote]

i saw your tank its sick dude you probably spent a lot of $ but it looks nice good job . a but i thought you have to have a lot of light for the bugs that live in the live rock to stay alive
[/quote]

Thanks for the compliment! Negative, my pods and critters only come out at night anyways... Like i said, in a dark garbage can full of water and a powerhead are about the only requirements for the rock and "bugs"... the coraline algae, and things that will begin to grow on your rocks after time will benefit from stronger lighting, but it isnt necessary... you would be way better off spending more money on a skimmer, than a good lighting system right off the bat. intense lighting is really only necessary when you get into corals and such, otherwise its purely cosmetic!
[/quote]

ok cool i got some live rock now its purple,black and white and some red. how do i now if the rock dies does it turn black. and how do i put a pic on this site of my tank
[/quote]

it highly unlikely the rock will "die" if its in a tank of warm proper salintity water. the life on the surface of the rock is the least important part and to an extent the least bennificial. things that can and or will die off whne acclimating to a new environment will be songes, they can vary in color from white to orange or black. what ever does die off will almost definately grow back.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

To post photos... create a photobucket account (photobucket.com) and upload your photos... use the link at the side that starts with and post it in a reply! the image will show up when you post it...

As for the amount of time it will take to "seed" your base rock... you will never notice a change in the actual color, as the color is only things growing on the surface of the rock... the purple is prob coraline algae, the reds, oranges and whites are prob sponges or some type of tube worm or feather duster? Like stated by nismo, the things on the outside you see arent the important things, its the microscopic bacteria, and pods that live inside the rock that are important, and impossible/ rare for you to see... The growth on the outside is purely cosmetic, and not really a huge benefit to your tank compared to whats inside

The only time i see pods (copepods) is when i use a flashlight to look in the tank at night, or clean my filter sock and see a few trapped inside... they only come out during complete darkness really...

and as for how long it takes for the purps, reds, and colors to spread... My base rock changes darker in about a month from algae growth, coraline spreads slowly taking that over in about 2 months, and then things start growing tube worms, and such after about 4 months.... but thats under 1000+ watts of lighting so it will depend what you have for your tank...

You havent really talked about what you have setup, other than lighting, so things like tank size and filtration, skimmer, powerheads and things like that all come into play... Get some pics and info up!


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

so here are some pics of my tank just keep in mind im getin two more power heads friday and i just went to the local pet store and bought a sh*t load of base rock they keep all there base rock in water so it looks good. all take some more pics after the water cleals up and. thanks to Skunkbudfour20 for helping me put some picks up. o ya my tank is 150g and i got 260w


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good so far... What are you running for filtration? i kinda remember you saying something about a wet/dry but that looks like a canister intake? How bout a pic under the stand?

Give it a few weeks and things will start to develop and grow!


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Looking good so far... What are you running for filtration? i kinda remember you saying something about a wet/dry but that looks like a canister intake? How bout a pic under the stand?
> 
> Give it a few weeks and things will start to develop and grow!


i was lookin at the base rock i got just got the other day and i found i think its a tube worm cuz when i tap the glass it goes back in a hole. i also found a anemone i think its a anemone. and all this is on the base rock i just bought.the last pic is the anemone. if it is a anemone what do i feed it?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, thats an aptasia anemone.... they are BAD and you need to kill it, they reproduce and spread covering your rock... you can use joes juice, inject them with boiling water in a surenge, or my personal favorite: remove the rock, cook the bastard with a blow-torch or lighter really good (60 seconds) and then put the rock back...

What kind of media is in the canister and sump? i see you have a skimmer so thats good! get it dialed in to push the bad stuff out... i read a rule of thumb for a good skimmer is 2 oz of dark skimate per 10 gallons of system water, that means a 24oz beer can daily in your tank (or 2 12 oz pop bottles)... you dont have a good fish load, so dont expect that at first... and my skimmer took about 3 months to really work to its full potental. I dont know much about that skimmer so its hard to say what you could do to adjust it properly... but check google for some tips, it helped me!


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Yeah, thats an aptasia anemone.... they are BAD and you need to kill it, they reproduce and spread covering your rock... you can use joes juice, inject them with boiling water in a surenge, or my personal favorite: remove the rock, cook the bastard with a blow-torch or lighter really good (60 seconds) and then put the rock back...
> 
> What kind of media is in the canister and sump? i see you have a skimmer so thats good! get it dialed in to push the bad stuff out... i read a rule of thumb for a good skimmer is 2 oz of dark skimate per 10 gallons of system water, that means a 24oz beer can daily in your tank (or 2 12 oz pop bottles)... you dont have a good fish load, so dont expect that at first... and my skimmer took about 3 months to really work to its full potental. I dont know much about that skimmer so its hard to say what you could do to adjust it properly... but check google for some tips, it helped me!


what this anemone is bad why is he so bad what do they do thats so bad? and the media in the canister are filled with this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=8983 thats the one on the left. the other filter is filled with bio balls.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> Yeah, thats an aptasia anemone.... they are BAD and you need to kill it, they reproduce and spread covering your rock... you can use joes juice, inject them with boiling water in a surenge, or my personal favorite: remove the rock, cook the bastard with a blow-torch or lighter really good (60 seconds) and then put the rock back...
> 
> What kind of media is in the canister and sump? i see you have a skimmer so thats good! get it dialed in to push the bad stuff out... i read a rule of thumb for a good skimmer is 2 oz of dark skimate per 10 gallons of system water, that means a 24oz beer can daily in your tank (or 2 12 oz pop bottles)... you dont have a good fish load, so dont expect that at first... and my skimmer took about 3 months to really work to its full potental. I dont know much about that skimmer so its hard to say what you could do to adjust it properly... but check google for some tips, it helped me!


what this anemone is bad why is he so bad what do they do thats so bad? and the media in the canister are filled with this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=8983 thats the one on the left. the other filter is filled with bio balls.
[/quote]

They reproduce and cover everything, covering your live rock and killing everything.... like i have said about 10 times now, i had a friend who "liked the look of them on the rock" and 6 months later his tank was covered in what looked like 2" brown shag carpet, resulting in a total takedown and nuking of his tank if he wanted to keep anything other than brown anemones....

Stop the problem when you only have one

And for the bio-balls, you should slowly remove them and replace them with rock rubble... much more efficent and not a "nitarte factory" like the balls. Also make sure you keep up on cleaning your canister and weekly water changes!


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Yeah, thats an aptasia anemone.... they are BAD and you need to kill it, they reproduce and spread covering your rock... you can use joes juice, inject them with boiling water in a surenge, or my personal favorite: remove the rock, cook the bastard with a blow-torch or lighter really good (60 seconds) and then put the rock back...
> 
> What kind of media is in the canister and sump? i see you have a skimmer so thats good! get it dialed in to push the bad stuff out... i read a rule of thumb for a good skimmer is 2 oz of dark skimate per 10 gallons of system water, that means a 24oz beer can daily in your tank (or 2 12 oz pop bottles)... you dont have a good fish load, so dont expect that at first... and my skimmer took about 3 months to really work to its full potental. I dont know much about that skimmer so its hard to say what you could do to adjust it properly... but check google for some tips, it helped me!


what this anemone is bad why is he so bad what do they do thats so bad? and the media in the canister are filled with this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=8983 thats the one on the left. the other filter is filled with bio balls.
[/quote]

They reproduce and cover everything, covering your live rock and killing everything.... like i have said about 10 times now, i had a friend who "liked the look of them on the rock" and 6 months later his tank was covered in what looked like 2" brown shag carpet, resulting in a total takedown and nuking of his tank if he wanted to keep anything other than brown anemones....

Stop the problem when you only have one

And for the bio-balls, you should slowly remove them and replace them with rock rubble... much more efficent and not a "nitarte factory" like the balls. Also make sure you keep up on cleaning your canister and weekly water changes!
[/quote]

yup im on it going to kill the f*cker now.


----------

